# DC Lunch mini-herf



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry such short notice, but I haven't been up to Shelly's in a while. I will be heading up there at noon this Friday if anyone wants to meet me for a smoke...cause I hate smokin' alone! I'll be the guy in uniform!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Come up to Frederick,we'll herf like the dickens...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love Shellys, wish I was closer.

Last time I was there I had a great time.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Come up to Frederick,we'll herf like the dickens...


Hadn't made it up to Frederick in a while...maybe it's almost time for a visit! hmmmmm


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Come up to Frederick,we'll herf like the dickens...





boonedoggle said:


> Hadn't made it up to Frederick in a while...maybe it's almost time for a visit! hmmmmm


Herf at Daves! Herf at Daves! :r

Ron


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang it... this weekend I have company in town.

I look forward to herfing it up with you guys sometime.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Dude, normally I would definitely be in for this! However, I am currently out of the country on an extended vacation. Hopefully I can join you sometime after I get back.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd be there, but I only get 1/2 hr for lunch


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Excuses, excuses... Nah, I know how it is. I typically cannot take extended lunches, but tomorrow should be an exception.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

HAHA! I didn't want to see you bums anyways! Turns out, the bottom fell out at work and I won't be able to make it anyway. It's so fricking hard to plan these things!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I wish I was back in DC, I love that place


----------

